# DVC acronyms? DVC benefits?



## mlefferts (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi all  

I'm trying to understand trading into Disney using RCI, and come across a couple of threads mentioning owning small DVC points package. I don't understand all the DVC acronyms, so I was trying to understand the benefit but I'm missing something important it seems.

So here are my questions:
What are the benefits of owning DVC over trading in?
Is there a list of acronyms for DVC (not the resort acronyms, the other ones)?

Thanks!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 26, 2013)

One of the biggest benefits of a small contract is getting DVC discounts on WDW annual passes.  That saves you $150 per pass (plus tax) at WDW, so (especially for a larger family) it doesn't take long for a small contract to pay for itself.  I bought my 25 point contract for under $2k, and my family of 5 saves $800 every year we buy APs.  Last year was even better, because they offered PAPs for $399 to DVC owners.

There are tons of Disney acronyms, very few of which are relevant to your question.  Some that come to mind are:

DVC - Disney Vacation Club
AP - Annual Pass
PAP - Premium Annual Pass (includes water parks and DisneyQuest)
ADR - Advance Dining Reservations (reservations for Disney TS restaurants)
TS - Table Service (a sit down restaurant)
CS - Counter Service (a fast food-like restaurant where you order at the counter)
CM - Cast Member (a Disney employee)
TiW - Tables in Wonderland (a discount dining card that AP holders, DVC members and FL residents can buy)
DDP - Disney Dining Plan (pay a set amount per day per person for a certain number of TS and/or CS meals, snacks, etc.)
DxDDP - Deluxe Disney Dining Plan (an even more expensive option)
FP - FastPass
FPV - FastPass Volunteer/Runner (one person in your party who goes to get FPs for everyone)
DTD - Downtown Disney
DME or ME - Disney's Magical Express (bus to/from the airport)
MYW - Magic Your Way (regular tickets for 1-10 days, not APs)
ROFR - Right of First Refusal
GV - Grand Villa
SV - Standard View
PV - Preferred View
WDW - Walt Disney World (the four theme parks in Orlando)
DL or DLR - Disneyland Resort (the two theme parks in California)

As for the pros of owning and using DVC points for a reservation instead of exchanging in:

* You can book any number of days. (You can only exchange in for 7 day stays.)
* Better availability.  (It takes a lot of advance planning to exchange in.)
* Ability to book certain types of rooms. (Concierge, Treehouse Villas, and several other options aren't available through RCI.)
* Ongoing.  (DVC used to use II and switched to RCI.  There's no guarantee that they'll continue to be available through RCI.)

The main disadvantage to owning and using DVC points is cost.  Even with a fairly average trader, it's quite a bit cheaper to exchange in (especially for 2BR units) than it is to use DVC points.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jul 26, 2013)

mlefferts said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm trying to understand trading into Disney using RCI, and come across a couple of threads mentioning owning small DVC points package. I don't understand all the DVC acronyms, so I was trying to understand the benefit but I'm missing something important it seems.
> 
> ...



There are so many WDW/DLR/DVC acronyms, I think you might have to be more specific.  Or, start from here:  Disney Acronyms  and ask what is not there (if any).

As to the benefits, obviously, if you own - you'll get all the perks/benefits of DVC membership, not just the room:


11 month booking window at home resort.  7 month everywhere else.
No minimum days or checkin day rules to follow.  You can book 1 day on a Wednesday if you want.
Discounts on PAP/AP.  Last year it was a special $399 for a PAP, that's almost 50%.
Store discounts, Dining Discounts
Pool Hopping (with limits)
Top of the World Lounge Access (with blackout days and limits).  You have to be a member staying onsite
No hidden fees
many more… I think I listed my favorites in the other thread.


----------



## vacationdoc (Jul 26, 2013)

My 25 point HHI DVC only saves $20 per AP at Disneyland CA but it saves me $35/day parking fee at the Aulani, enough to pay my yearly MFs at Hilton Head.


----------



## stanleyu (Jul 26, 2013)

there are lots of benefits in owning DVC, as have been posted, but to me the two biggest benefits are:
- if you have to sell, knowing that you CAN sell and will probably get what you paid - or more
- there is WAY more availability using your points within DVC - even at the 7-month window - than trying to find a trade using RCI TPUs or Points.


----------



## stoler527 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Disney cruise*

We bought resale and can't use our points to book Disney cruises. Since it is not a cost effective  use of points, we wouldn't do it anyway.

We are relatively new members but were delighted to get an email this week offering big discounts on Disney cruises for members.

You had to pay cash, not points, but we might want to go on a cruise sometime. We were glad to see a members only special discount offer. They sent it to us as resale owners and the message did not say anything about excluding resale members.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jul 26, 2013)

stanleyu said:


> there are lots of benefits in owning DVC, as have been posted, but to me the two biggest benefits are:
> - if you have to sell, knowing that you CAN sell and will probably get what you paid - or more
> - there is WAY more availability using your points within DVC - even at the 7-month window - than trying to find a trade using RCI TPUs or Points.



Not always.  Even now resale prices for many of the resorts is less than what recent purchases paid.  I have sold two contracts for more than I paid, but I bought them around 2000 and sold in 2006 when prices were starting to go way up.  But prices now haven't reached the same prices I sold at in 2006. 

After the prices dropped in about 2007, there were a lot of newer members who took a big loss when they had to sell because of the flat economy. 

Also, someone tradiing in via RCI might get a resort at 7-11 months out that I can't get before seven months out.  And there are some categories at some resorts that I will never get at seven months out.


----------



## IslaTurbine (Jul 26, 2013)

This thread should really be a sticky....


----------



## lilpooh108 (Jul 27, 2013)

vacationdoc said:


> My 25 point HHI DVC only saves $20 per AP at Disneyland CA but it saves me $35/day parking fee at the Aulani, enough to pay my yearly MFs at Hilton Head.



I'm curious.  If you only have 25 points, how do you stay at Aulani in order to save on parking?  Isn't 25 points only good like 1 full night in a standard view?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 27, 2013)

Deb & Bill said:


> Also, someone tradiing in via RCI might get a resort at 7-11 months out that I can't get before seven months out.  And there are some categories at some resorts that I will never get at seven months out.


It's pretty rare to see DVC deposits in RCI more than 7 months out.  I have seen it, and I think I got one once, but usually they are 5-7 months out.


----------



## mlefferts (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies! Te list and link for the acronyms are making things easier to understand.

So here's another question; if I book through rci, can I still get a meal plan?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 27, 2013)

mlefferts said:


> ... if I book through rci, can I still get a meal plan?



Let's see. Are you going to be paying a BIG CHUNK of money to Disney for the Dining Plan? If the answer is, YES on the money  --- then my answer is YES on the dining plan.

Staying onsite Disney is really wonderful for the entire family. The EMH (Extra Magic Hours) where you have EXTRA hours for a park to be open ONLY to the guest staying onsite (yes, you have to have a ticket good for the day - it is not included with your resort stay). The option to have your purchases from the parks delivered for free to you unit - yes, you have to pay for those purchases, but you don't have to carry the bags back to your unit. Yes, the buses from the resorts to the parks are free but you are more likely to buy things to eat at the parks, than to travel back to your unit.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 27, 2013)

mlefferts said:


> So here's another question; if I book through rci, can I still get a meal plan?


Yes, you can get the dining plan on ANY stay at a DVC property, whether it's an exchange, rental, points, or whatever.

No whether you SHOULD or not is an entirely different matter.  Even if you're going to eat ALL meals on site at Disney, it's usually cheaper to pay OOP (or buy a TiW card and pay OOP).  But with a timeshare, you can easily cook some meals, pack some meals, and save a small fortune.

It's all a personal preference, but financially the DDP usually isn't a good option.


----------



## dundey (Jul 31, 2013)

Great thread, thanks for all of the info!!

I am in the process of buying a 50 point contract, but was not aware of some of the perks mentioned above!


----------



## waffles77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Does a purchase through resale get all the same benefits/discounts as one bought direct?


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 1, 2013)

waffles77 said:


> Does a purchase through resale get all the same benefits/discounts as one bought direct?


Resales are not allowed to use their points for the Concierge Collection, Disney Collection and Adventure Collection.  Those are generally very poor uses for points, anyway.

All other discounts and benefits are the same.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 7, 2013)

waffles77 said:


> Does a purchase through resale get all the same benefits/discounts as one bought direct?



to clarify since it wasn't mentioned and some people do get confused, resales can trade out for other timeshares through RCI.  but like the other trades for disney cruises and hotels like the poly, it is expensive to do so...

resale owners do get the same dining discounts and such as direct owners (and the expiration dates remain the same, except for OKW - Old Key West - contracts, which end in 2057 for all direct purchases but can end in 2042 or 2057 depending on the OKW resale you are looking at.)


----------

